# Taking off Tail Lights



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How do I take them off, I took off the 3 screws, but do I need to take all that sticky black gunk off? Or do I paint the tails inside the car with only the bulbs out and then pray into the housing?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You will have to pry them off after you take the screws off...just pry them from the corners. When you get the tails off (the black goo will stay on them), you can put them on foil...goo side down, and put them in a 200* oven for a few minutes (monitor them). When they get hot enough, pry the lens off carefully with a small screwdriver. Be careful not to crack the lens. When you put them back together, heat them back up, and use silicone to seal them properly.

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I didn't even mess with it, and just painted the tails on the car after a masking job, but that is good advice for the future!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...I suggest it be done on the outside....I did mine like that because I had clear tails and wanted a custom design.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i remember when i dropped one of those LED taillight bulbs and had to take the whole friggin taillight out just to get it out. still need to reseal it since it leaks in the trunk and water gets inside the taillights.


----------

